# Bmx Nabe?!



## Krankman (6. November 2008)

Salute. 
Ich bräuchte mal ne kleine Auskunft darüber ob es überhaupt 
Bmx Hinterradnaben in 32 Loch gibt?!
Hab echt schon einige seiten durchgeforstet aber nix gefunden.

Danke schon mal !


----------



## bikeron (6. November 2008)

also das müsste dann schon sehr ausgefallen sein weil ich hab noch keine 32er felge gesehen...also normal sind 36 und 48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (6. November 2008)

was willst du damit wäre die andere frage.
ein paar profile race hubs haben 32 loch. nicht die mini sondern die richtigen race naben!
kannst ja ma auf www.profileracing.com gucken... und ich denke mal alle andern race naben wie die von answer oder so wird es auch in 32loch geben...


----------



## Krankman (6. November 2008)

bikeron schrieb:


> also das müsste dann schon sehr ausgefallen sein weil ich hab noch keine 32er felge gesehen...also normal sind 36 und 48



das is ja das ding unormales bike unormale lösungen. 
ich fahr en p street von 03 und ich hab echt kein bock mehr auf irgendwelche
Schrottfelgen, deswegen würd ich mir gern ne Stiffy reinbaun.


----------



## Stirni (6. November 2008)

dann hol dir lieber direkt ne neue felge statt ner 32° nabe...und auch das qualitativ hochwertige einspeichen ist wichtig!


----------



## Krankman (6. November 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> was willst du damit wäre die andere frage.
> ein paar profile race hubs haben 32 loch. nicht die mini sondern die richtigen race naben!
> kannst ja ma auf www.profileracing.com gucken... und ich denke mal alle andern race naben wie die von answer oder so wird es auch in 32loch geben...


 
jo wie schauts da mit stabilität aus


----------



## Stirni (6. November 2008)

hol dir halt ne neue felge und lass die vernünftig einspeichen...stabilität wirste bei keiner 32° BMX nabe finden.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. November 2008)

bikeron schrieb:


> also das müsste dann schon sehr ausgefallen sein weil ich hab noch keine 32er felge gesehen...also normal sind 36 und 48


 
na dann schau dir mal die Proper Rims an, gibts in 32H und 36H mit dazu passenden Proper Naben

Gruß
Micha


----------



## RISE (6. November 2008)

Die Haltbarkeit der Nabe sollte ja nicht so das Problem sein, schon gar nicht bei Profile. Von Proper hört man in letzter Zeit auch nur gutes. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber evtl. hat Premium auch was im Angebot.


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

das die profiles halten werden is keine frage!zumindest die mini und die SS . aber ich rede von diesen hochflansch race-naben unzo.


----------

